

BackType (YC Summer 08) Releases API - omakase
http://www.backtype.com/developers

======
fallentimes
You guys are still paying more than Google to index my comments right?

~~~
tdavis
Hey, I want his deal!

Great job guys. I take back most of the bad things I said about you ;)

~~~
konsl
You said bad things about us? :(

~~~
tdavis
Only behind your backs, sheesh! <3

------
okeumeni
BackType appears to be down, no way for me to read on the API.

~~~
konsl
It's up now -- sorry about that

------
whather
nice work guys

~~~
konsl
thanks!

------
zandorg
Looks good to me!

------
edawerd
awesome!

